# HOW THE OSS SHAPED THE CIA AND AMERICAN SPECIAL OPS



## Brill (Sep 30, 2015)

To understand where you're going, you have to know where you've been.  I liked this comment attributed to Director Colby:

With advances in *electronic intelligence* gathering, the human spy was a “contributor, but not the sole actor,” he said.

How the OSS Shaped the CIA and American Special Ops


----------



## Il Duce (Sep 30, 2015)

There's a really great biography of George Casey on the CIA reading list (or was circa 2006) that has some awesome insights on the OSS/CIA transition.  I'll try to find it on my bookshelf and post - it's well worth the read if you're interested in this area.

Another thing that stuck with me from the book is what a piece of shit Bob Woodward is - I had no idea his fabrications in reporting on Iran/Contra that are very well laid out in the book.


----------



## Cass (Feb 6, 2016)

From OSS to Special Forces by Col. Aaron Bank is a great read about his personal involvement in the creation and transition from the OSS into its two factions, Special Forces and the CIA.


----------



## Grunt (Feb 7, 2016)

Nice reading! Thanks for the post.


----------

